
Saving del.icio.us - davewiner
http://scripting.com/stories/2010/12/16/savingDelicious.html
======
badwetter
Is there any reason to think that Yahoo won't allow an easy way to get this
data exported?

~~~
charliepark
Individual account data is exportable from Delicious, but the real value lies
in the aggregate data. Part of the frustration around the announcement is that
it seems like there would be so many ways to monetize this data, yet Yahoo!
didn't appear to try any of them. I think what Dave Winer's suggesting is some
way to create a global clone or mirrored data set for Delicious.

------
davewiner
Further discussion...

[http://scripting.com/stories/2010/12/17/howTwitterAndDelicio...](http://scripting.com/stories/2010/12/17/howTwitterAndDeliciousAreA.html)

